# Z's Bees



## Roadstar (Nov 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:
We received our VSH Queens from Greg and his family today. Beautiful, vibrant, healthy Queens, and packaging and attention to detail that is second to none. The communication throughout the ordering and shipping process was perfect. It is obvious Greg and his entire family operation care about delivering a quality product to their customers.

We have no affiliation with Z's Bees other than we are extremely satisfied customers. We received one of Z's Queens with a nuc last summer, and she is still laying an amazing pattern. Thanks Greg......you and your family should be proud of the service you provide!


----------

